# anyone finding any sheds?



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

just wondered if anyone was finding any sheds.....i havent but i havent looked too hard....still getting pictures of bucks holding both sides


----------



## harjo02 (Jul 26, 2006)

I found a fresh one on December 17th (the Sunday of the last gun weekend). A buddy of mine saw two bucks on Friday; one had dropped one of its antlers and the other buck had lost both antlers and was bleeding from the pedicles.


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Driving to my dads Friday night and seen an eight point still holding both sides. It was definately a beautiful deer! :!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I know of couple people back home who have found a few so far.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I saw 4 bucks in the park last week and all still had both sides.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

We haven't found any sheds, but we found 2 dead bucks on our property. One was a small 8 and the other was a small 5, but had a decent rack for a young deer. These two bucks were not shot on our property, but we know where they are and will collect the racks around turkey season once they've rotted out.


----------



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

2 early unless your watching a specific deer and you know he dropped,,,,,,,,,stay out till mid march for your best areas and wait till end of Febuary at least before you walk or burn yourself out


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

After the season is over, is it safe to parade through areas looking for sheds where I know for sure deer, and in particular bucks, lay down during the day. Do I run a chance of ruining the area for next season? What about my whole hunting area in general? I don't want to spook the herd off my property and screw up my bowhunting for next season. Sorry I'm a noob and not very good at this shed hunting business.


----------



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

Shed's still attached in the Dayton area. Brother in law just shot a nice 8 pt locked up with a bigger 9 pt (dead) two days ago. Can't believe their still fighting. Got a carcass tag for the 9. Lucky Dog!


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

any pics of those bucks?


----------



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

If you go into an area that a big buck is using now, say a small woodlot or concentrated food source to look for sheds that are still attched to a deer, then you stand the chance of bumbing him onto the neighbors proerty or into a lager area that may make it harder to find his sheds. Wait till you know he has droped them or mid march. This is if your after a big buck and know he is in a specific area. Sheds are easiest to find if a deer is in winter feeding paterns, bed to feed, same route every nite. Pray for hard winter and rain in March


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I just saw three bucks with all their antlers still.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

my trail cam pics are about 50-50 between shedding and holding....they are starting to drop good now though...one buck i have been watching for a month is only holding one side as of two days ago and the bigger one that showed up only a week or two ago is still holding


----------



## Beave82 (Apr 6, 2006)

Found the right side of a nice ten point shed while rabbit hunting on Saturday. I always seem to find them when I am not looking for them. Not sure how long it had been off but it did have some snow over it so I am guessing at least a week or two.


----------



## j_blocker1 (Apr 6, 2004)

dropping in NW ohio

J


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Coming into my feed pile is 11 full racks,3 half racks and 3 fully shed bucks.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i just seen a buck about 4-5 days ago mabey less cant rember but it was in meander lake area it had 3 does with it so i think you guys are going to have to wait a long time befor going out and hunting


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

A buddy of mine sent these pics of a match somebody found where he works. They are huge!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

That second pic freaked me out!!! Nice sheds though.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

just trying to protect the ranger. I agree that it is eye-catching though! haha


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Michael Jackson working as a ranger now! Looks like he found some nice sheds!


----------

